# [Wet Thumb Forum]-anyone who's bred red cherry shrimps...



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

Hey there, 

My RCs are finally getting to a size where they look like they might be ready to breed. One of them has suddenly developed a large golden coloured area about half way along it body. Are these eggs? Its the only one with the patch and it about a third of its body length. 
any ideas? 
thanks in advance,

BEN


----------



## alexperez (Oct 8, 2004)

It sounds like eggs to me. They will hatch into little tiny shrimps in a few weeks.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

mine looked about like that too. i have 2 momma shrimp that could pop any day


----------



## imported_shalu (Feb 13, 2004)

> One of them has suddenly developed a large golden coloured area about half way along it body. Are these eggs? Its the only one with the patch and it about a third of its body length.


Yes, this WILL develope into eggs. Later, they will get transferred under the belly and then eggs will mature and hatch after a few more weeks. I found that female cherries get 'pregnant' from a very young age, when they are much smaller than eventual adult size.


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

Hey guys thanks,
I can tell that they're eggs now. Its really cool to watch them moving around under her skin. I have a couple of questions:
at what point are the eggs fertilised? are they fertilised already? and do they hatch from under the mother, or does she set them down somewhere?
roughly how long from when you first see the signs of eggs, to when you see free swimming little shrimp? 

thanks


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

it's hard for me to answer all of your questions, because my shrimp only bred for the first time last week.

i read that the mother drops unfertilized eggs after 2 days, so chances are yours are fertilized.

also, mine gave birth when it looked like they would explode


----------



## victri (Mar 18, 2004)

The eggs they carry are probably already fertilized. Usually a bit greenish-yellow in color. They'll take about 3 weeks to become free swimming fry that look like tiny versions of the adult. You'd have to strain your eyes real hard to see them.

If they're happy in the tank they're in, they'll breed like rabbits.


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

ok.. now two of them are pregnant! its cool watching them move the eggs around inside them. 
Now.. i hope at least one of the remaining three is male!! I'll try and post some pics or something sometime.


----------



## imported_ashappar (Jan 21, 2005)

the males are less colorful with red splotches on them instead of completely red like the females. the yellow patches on the backs of the females are ovaries which develop when they mature. eggs are transfered to the swimmerettes where they carry them until they hatch unless they do not get fertilized. Like vic said, they will breed like rabbits in a happy tank. I have a 75gallon tank which has produced hundreds of them over the years.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

hehe, i got 7 babies that i could count in my bylax.


----------

